# du bist schon voll drin so im Englisch



## aus3900

Hallo Zusammen,

im Youtube habe ich ein Videoclip(wie nennt man das auf Deutsch?) gesehen.
Ich kann die Situation verstehen aber nicht hören.


Ein Monat Urlaub musst du schon vorher drin so Englisch? so habe ich gehört.

Hören Sie mal bitte ab 0:16 bis 0:19
<...>

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Demiurg

Einen Monat Urlaub und du bist schon voll drin so im Englisch.


----------



## elroy

“Im Englisch”? 

(Das Video ist in den USA nicht abrufbar.)


----------



## berndf

Moderatornotiz: Videolinks müssen vorher bei einem Moderator (in diesem Fall bei mir) angemeldet werden. Darum wurde er gelöscht.



elroy said:


> “Im Englisch”?
> 
> (Das Video ist in den USA nicht abrufbar.)


Ja, ich kann Demiurgs Transkription bestätigen.


----------



## elroy

Ist das nicht falsch?


----------



## berndf

Du hadt das Video nicht gesehen: Das war eine Konversation in der Cafeteria und keine Schularbeit oder ein akademischer Vortrag.

Du meinst sicher "Im Englischen". Das würde sich in dem Kontext etwas geschraubt anhören, wäre aber möglich.


----------



## elroy

Ich hätte “im Englisch” für gänzlich falsch gehalten, abgesehen vom Register. Es ging mir nicht um einen Ersatz, sondern um den Ausdruck an sich.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Einen Monat Urlaub und du bist schon voll drin so im Englisch.


 Yep.



elroy said:


> Ich hätte “im Englisch” für gänzlich falsch gehalten, abgesehen vom Register.


Ich glaube, das klingt für uns ausreichend natürlich, weil wir "Englisch" da eher als Schulfach oder als Lernziel sehen und nicht als die Sprache an sich.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> als Schulfach oder als Lernziel


 Aber dann würde ich „in Englisch“ sagen, ohne Artikel.

Man sagt ja auch „Ich habe eine 2 in Mathe“, nicht „in der Mathe“, oder?


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, ich würde es auch nicht so sagen.


----------



## Frieder

Stell dir "das Englisch" einfach als etwas vor, in das du eintauchst. Einen Monat Urlaub und du bist schon voll drin im Englisch. _Full immersion_ sozusagen .


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> Stell dir "das Englisch" einfach als etwas vor, in das du eintauchst.


 Kann ich nicht. Ich würde "ins Englische" oder "in Englisch" eintauchen, aber nicht "ins Englisch". Das hört sich für meine nicht-muttersprachlichen Ohren einfach nicht deutsch an.


----------



## berndf

Es gibt "das Englische" als substantiviertes Adjektiv aber auch "das English" als Substantiv.


----------



## elroy

Ich kenne das nur mit einem Attribut: „das Englisch meines Freunds“, „das Englisch der Schriftsteller“, „das Englisch, das auf der Insel gesprochen wird“. Einem einfachen „das Englisch“ bin ich noch nie begegnet. Wann sagt man so was?  Kannst Du Beispiele liefern?


----------



## berndf

"Das Englisch*e*" ist Deutschlehrerdeutsch. Das schreibst Du, sagst es aber nicht. Zumindest nicht in einem Plausch unter Freundinnen.


----------



## elroy

Es geht mir gar nicht um „das Englische“. Es geht um „das Englisch“ ohne Attribut. Ich habe gefragt, wann das verwendet werden könnte und um Beispiele gebeten.


----------



## berndf

Jeder Satz, in dem "das Englische" oder eine Deklination davon benutzt wird.


----------



## elroy

D.h. folgende Sätze sind korrekt?

_Das Englisch hat eine einfache Grammatik.
Ich übersetze ins Englisch.
Im Englisch kommen solche Adjektive oft vor. _


----------



## berndf

Diese Sätze sind umgangssprachlich vollkommen unauffällig. Im dritten Satz ist aber _in Englisch/englisch_ (kann man mündlich ja nicht unterscheiden) sehr viel wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Diese Sätze sind umgangssprachlich vollkommen unauffällig.


  Die hören sich für mich einfach schrecklich an. Aber okay, das merke ich mir.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Diese Sätze sind umgangssprachlich vollkommen unauffällig. Im dritten Satz ist aber _in Englisch/englisch_ (kann man mündlich ja nicht unterscheiden) sehr viel wahrscheinlicher.



Was? Da würde ich aber hundertprozentig widersprechen. 

Solche Sätze würde ich nicht mal von einer Person mit Hauptschulabschluss erwarten.


----------



## elroy

Frank78 said:


> Solche Sätze würde ich nicht mal von einer Person mit Hauptschulabschluss erwarten.


  Meine Rede!


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Was? Da würde ich aber hundertprozentig widersprechen.
> 
> Solche Sätze würde ich nicht mal von einer Person mit Hauptschulabschluss erwarten.


Wie würdest Du das denn umgangssprachlich sagen?


----------



## Frank78

Ich glaube nicht, dass hier bei mir ein Unterschied zwischen Standard- und Umgangssprache besteht. 

Englisch hat eine einfache Grammatik.
Ich übersetze ins Englische.
Im Englischen kommen solche Adjektive oft vor.


----------



## elroy

Frank78 said:


> Ich übersetze ins Englische.


 "Von Deutsch nach Englisch" habe ich im Kontext von Übersetzen schon mal gehört, glaube ich. Aber wie gesagt, ohne Artikel!


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass hier bei mir ein Unterschied zwischen Standard- und Umgangssprache besteht.
> 
> Englisch hat eine einfache Grammatik.
> Ich übersetze ins Englische.
> Im Englischen kommen solche Adjektive oft vor.


Gehörst du zu den Sprechern, die
_Ich hab's Peter gesagt_
oder
_Ich hab's dem Peter gesagt_
sagen würden? (Ich kenn mich im Osten nicht so aus, wo da die Isoglotten verlaufen).


----------



## Frank78

Ohne Artikel.



berndf said:


> _Ich hab's Peter gesagt_


----------



## elroy

Das Thema Artikel mit Eigennamen hat hier gar nichts verloren, finde ich.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Ohne Artikel.


Das könnte die unterschiedlich Wahrnehmung erklären. Ich habe so lange südlich der Benrather Linie gelebt, dass es für mich keinen Unterschied mehr macht.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Das Thema Artikel mit Eigennamen hat hier gar nichts verloren, finde ich.


Doch, _Englisch_ ist auch ein Eigenname.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Englisch_ ist auch ein Eigenname.


 Sagt man denn im Süden auch „das Italien“ und „das Berlin“? 

Soweit ich weiß betrifft das Thema nicht alle Eigennamen, sondern nur die Unterklasse „Personen“.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Doch, _Englisch_ ist auch ein Eigenname.



Ich denke, es geht eher darum, das "Englisch" eine Konversion von Adjektiv zu Substantiv ist, ähnlich wie:

"Dem Alten habe ich noch nie über den Weg getraut."


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde es auch als Substantiv betrachten.
Zur Form:
Ich denke, es gibt zwei Ursachen:

1. "Verschlucken" von Endsilben. Das ist in der Umgangssprache sehr oft zu hören, besonders auch bei schnellem Sprechen.
2. Analogie. Es gibt einige Substantive, wo beide Formen schon anerkannt sind (wenn auch nicht im Standarddeutschen. Das färbt dann sozusagen ab.

Ergänzung:
 (Beispiel: dem Menschen/dem Mensch) - Duden | Mensch | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft
das Mensch (= Frau) -> dem Mensch wird vom Duden als landschaftlich möglich erwähnt. Standardsprachlich als Dativ von "der Mensch" (Mann oder Frau) ist es noch nicht möglich, aber umgangssprachlich weit verbreitet. Im Beitrag ging es ja um Umgangssprache.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Ich denke, es geht eher darum, das "Englisch" eine Konversion von Adjektiv zu Substantiv ist, ähnlich wie:


Ja, sicher, es geht um dir Opposition von substantiviertem Adjektiv und eigenständigem Substantiv. Nehmen wir mal einen Fall, wo das noch klarer ist, weil es nicht nur Deklination geht:

_Das Lateinische hatte einen großen Einfluss._
_Latein hatte einen großen Einfluss._
_Das Latein hatte einen großen Einfluss._
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Sprecher 3. Für akzeptabel hält, hat m.E. schon damit zu tun, wie natürlich der bestimmte Artikel vir Eigennamen für ihn ist.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Das Englisch hat eine einfache Grammatik.
> Ich übersetze ins Englisch.
> Im Englisch kommen solche Adjektive oft vor.


Diese Sätze sind allesamt grammatisch falsch und kommen geschrieben natürlich gar nicht vor. Auch gesprochen empfinde ich sie als sehr grenzwertig. Nein, "vollkommen unauffällig" sind diese Sätze für mich definitiv nicht.

_Das Englisch hat eine einfache Grammatik._
_
_


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Auch gesprochen empfinde ich sie als sehr grenzwertig. Nein, "vollkommen unauffällig" sind diese Sätze für mich definitiv nicht.


Danke, dass hätte mich noch interessiert. Da ich weiß, zu welcher Sprechergruppe Du gehörst, hätte eine andere Antwort deinerseits meinen Erklärungsversuch in Schwierigkeiten gebracht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Auch für mich sind diese Sätze  nicht "vollkommen unauffällig", und ich gehöre nicht zu Kajjos "Sprechergruppe"!


berndf said:


> Es gibt "das Englische" als substantiviertes Adjektiv aber auch "das English" als Substantiv.


Nur die deklinierte Form klingt für mich in diesen Sätzen "normal".

Edit
Wie erklärst du das?


----------



## Hutschi

Eine kleine Änderung des Satzes - und er klänge für mich als Metapher völlig idiomatisch:

_Ich kam an und bin gleich voll eingetaucht im Englisch.

Ich weiß nicht, warum das trotz der Ähnlichkeit mit "ich bin drin im Englisch" _ nicht so gut funktioniert.
Wahrscheinlich zielt die "eingetaucht"-Metapher mehr auf die Gesamtheit, und die Metapher mit "ich bin drin im Englisch" wird irgendwie blockiert.

"Ich bin drin/mittendrin im Englisch von Liverpool" würde gut funktionieren.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Eine kleine Änderung des Satzes - und er klänge für mich als Metapher völlig idiomatisch:
> 
> _Ich kam an und bin gleich voll eingetaucht im Englisch._


 Das kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Als Metapher könnte man hier auch vollkommen gut und ausreichend "ins Englische" oder "in Englisch" setzen. Wozu hier der Artikel? Er verstößt meinem Empfinden nach gegen den Charakter der deutschen Sprache.

Zum Vergleich: "I immersed myself in the English" ist im Englischen [sic!] *vollkommen blockiert*. Egal, ob Umgangssprache, Poesie oder sonst was: Das ist schlicht und einfach kein Englisch.  Genauso empfinde ich "das Englisch". 


Hutschi said:


> "Ich bin drin/mittendrin im Englisch von Liverpool" würde gut funktionieren.


 Das passt natürlich, wegen des Attributs ("von Liverpool") (vgl. #14).


----------



## Hutschi

Analogie:
Ich sage auch: "Ich bin eingetaucht im Wasser." 
Der Vergleich ist ja das Wesen einer Metapher.

Je öfter ich es lese, desto natürlicher klingt auch: Einen Monat Urlaub und du bist schon voll drin im Englisch.  Auch nur über Analogie.

Es klingt keineswegs so falsch, wie zum Beispiel klingen würde: _Einen Monat Urlaub und du bist schon voll drin so in das Englisch.
_
"Im Englisch" umfasst dabei für mich mehr, als nur die Sprache, es umfasst auch Gespräche, Kultur und Ähnliches.

"Im Englischen" umfasst dagegen nur die Sprache.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> "Im Englisch" umfasst dabei für mich mehr, als nur die Sprache, es umfasst auch Gespräche, Kultur und Ähnliches.


 Wie gesagt, ich würde dafür "in Englisch" sagen, ohne Artikel. Ich sehe nach wie vor keinen Grund für den Artikel. Man kann auch "in Wasser" eintauchen, oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, das kann man. Aber es ist nicht das Gleiche.
Ich tauche in Wasser ein. (... irgendwelches Wasser)
Ich tauche im Wasser ein. (... bestimmtes Wasser).

Vor mir liegt ein See. Ich nehme Anlauf und tauche ein im Wasser (des Sees).

Ich tauche lieber in Wasser ein (Art der Flüssigkeit), als in Milch.

---
Bei dieser Beschreibung sehe ich, dass mir Kontext zum Thementext fehlt. Ich kann ja das Video nicht sehen. Vielleicht wird Englisch schon vorher erwähnt - oder etwas anderes, was dann zur Bestimmung des Englischs führt, um das es geht.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Zum Vergleich: "I immersed myself in the English" ist im Englischen [sic!] *vollkommen blockiert*.


Naja, soo generell lässt sich das ja nicht sagen! When I was in Canada, I also did immerse myself in the English - simply because the Amish were just not my kind of people...! 

But seriously, don't forget that the definite articles der/die/das are equivalent to the demonstrative pronouns and articles der/die/das in German. The fact that their usage has merged in dialects and thus also colloquial language is not very surprising to me.
Consequently, look at the colloquial phrase "Das Englisch macht mir keine echten Probleme" as a form of "That English doesn't really bother me", rather than "The English ..."


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> "Im Englisch" umfasst dabei für mich mehr, als nur die Sprache, es umfasst auch Gespräche, Kultur und Ähnliches.
> 
> "Im Englischen" umfasst dagegen nur die Sprache.



Meinst du das wirklich so oder hast du das in der Eile verdreht?
Mir geht's genau umgekehrt:
"Das Englische ist nicht so meins" = Die englische Art, Kultur, etc.
aber
"Das Englisch ist nicht so meins" oder "Englisch ist nicht so meins" = Die englische Sprache.


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> "Das Englisch ist nicht so meins" oder "Englisch ist nicht so meins" = Die englische Sprache.


Der Artikel vor "Englisch" funktioniert für mich nicht. Das halte ich schlichtweg für falsch hier. Aber die Bedeutung sehe ich wie du.


----------



## Hutschi

Duden gibt an: Englisch, das

Duden | Englisch | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition

Warum ist es falsch?
In welchen Fällen wäre es korrekt?


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Warum ist es falsch


Der Duden stellt alles richtig dar. Die Angabe des Artikels gibt das Genus an und bedeutet nicht, dass der Artikel typischerweise davor verwendet wird.

Wenn du dir die Anwendungsbeispiele ganz unten anschaust, dann taucht da kein einziges Beispiel mit Artikel auf. 

_Ich habe in Englisch eine 2. <nur ohne Artikel>_


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> Bei dieser Beschreibung sehe ich, dass mir Kontext zum Thementext fehlt. Ich kann ja das Video nicht sehen. Vielleicht wird Englisch schon vorher erwähnt - oder etwas anderes, was dann zur Bestimmung des Englischs führt, um das es geht.



Dann geht es natürlich, z.B.:

"Ich war letzte Woche in Glasgow. Das Englisch dort verstehe ich überhaupt nicht."

Ansonsten vielleicht noch:

"Das Englisch*e* hat eine einfache Grammatik" neben "Englisch hat...". Wobei ersteres alles andere als Umgangssprache ist.


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> In welchen Fällen wäre es korrekt?



Der Artikel ist standardsprachlich korrekt, wenn man von Englisch als Lehrfach spricht. Meiner Meinung nach überschneidet sich die Anwendung von Englisch als Lehrfach und Englisch als Sprache ein wenig - speziell im südlichen Sprachraum.
Beispiel: <Bericht aus der Schweiz>

Außerdem ist der Artikel korrekt und notwendig, wenn er die Funktion eines Demonstrativartikels hat:
Das Englisch in Schottland ist für viele Nichtmuttersprachler schwer zu verstehen.
Das Englisch, das dort gesprochen wird, ...
Das Englisch unserer Politiker lässt zu wünschen übrig.

PS: Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob die Standardgrammatik dieses 'das' als Demonstrativartikel erkennt, bzw. bezeichnet oder doch lieber als bestimmter Artikel, da ja in diesen Sätzen von einem spezifischen Englisch gesprochen wird, aber für mich hat diese Spezifizierung einen demonstrativen Charakter und deshalb finde ich deise Erklärung als Demonstrativartikel einfacher und logischer.
(Das Englisch in Schottland = Das Englisch, das in Schottland gesprochen wird; Das Englisch unserer Politiker = Das Englisch, das von unseren Politikern gesprochen wird; usw.)


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> Außerdem ist der Artikel korrekt und notwendig, wenn er die Funktion eines Demonstrativartikels hat:
> Das Englisch in Schottland ist für viele Nichtmuttersprachler schwer zu verstehen.


manfy ist mir zuvorgekommen. Dasselbe wollte ich gerade auch schreiben - heute früh hatte ich keine Zeit.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> manfy ist mir zuvorgekommen.


 Und Hutschi ist Manfy zuvorgekommen, und ich Hutschi.  (siehe #14 und #40)

Darüber gab es nie einen Meinungsunterschied. 

Wozu ich gerne Deine Meinung hätte, wäre dieses: 


manfy said:


> Der Artikel ist standardsprachlich korrekt, wenn man von Englisch als Lehrfach spricht.


 Stimmst Du dem zu?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Und Hutschi ist Manfy zuvorgekommen, und ich Hutschi.


Ich wollte das nur  bestätigen.
_

"Der Artikel ist standardsprachlich korrekt, wenn man von Englisch als Lehrfach spricht."
_
Nein, in diesem Fall würde ich den Artikel nicht verwenden.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> _"Der Artikel ist standardsprachlich korrekt, wenn man von Englisch als Lehrfach spricht."
> _
> Nein, in diesem Fall würde ich den Artikel nicht verwenden.


 Ich auch nicht, aber Manfys Link aus dem Tagesanzeiger ist ein ziemlich vernichtender Beweis.


----------



## manfy

Ja, sorry, ich hatte und habe nicht wirklich den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, nur die ersten und letzten paar Posts.

Also, ich - als jemand von der Südgrenze des Sprachraums - finde den Ausdruck "...du bist schon voll drin so im Englisch" recht ok. Ich halte es für idiomatischer als "...du bist schon voll drin so *in* Englisch".

Beispielsweise würde ich auch sagen "Nur ein Monat Uni und ich bin schon wieder voll drin in *der* Mathematik." -> 'In der Mathematik' drückt für mich hier das abstrakte Konzept der Mathematik aus, nicht wirklich das Lehrfach.
Die Alternative "Nur ein Monat Uni und ich bin schon wieder voll drin in Mathematik." klingt für mich sonderbar. Bestenfalls '... in Mathe." erschiene mir idiomatisch; da dies aber nun wirklich das Lehrfach beschreibt, erscheint mir der Sinn dabei etwas unklar.

Erklärung habe ich auf Anhieb keine, aber vielleicht hilft es ja, die Angelegenheit etwas weiter zu verwirren...


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich auch nicht, aber Manfys Link aus dem Tagesanzeiger ist ein ziemlich vernichtender Beweis.


In der Schweiz würde die ganze Diskussion wahrscheinlich auf Einverständnis stossen. Standarddeutsch ist dort ohnehin eine Fremdsprache, der man sich nur der Not gehorchend bedient. Sie "sauber" zu halten interesseiert nicht besonders. Darüber kümmern sie sich im grossen Kanton schon.

Schweizer Belegstellen sind sind darum immer etwas vorsichtig zu betrachten. Ich habe solche Formulierungen auch schon in der NZZ gelesen, die noch einmal eine Stufe konservativer ist, als der Tagi. Selbst dort heisst es z.B. auch regelmässig _wegen dem_ statt _wegen des_.


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> "Ich war letzte Woche in Glasgow. Das Englisch dort verstehe ich überhaupt nicht."





Frank78 said:


> "Das Englisch*e* hat eine einfache Grammatik" neben "Englisch hat...". Wobei ersteres alles andere als Umgangssprache ist.



Volle Zustimmung.


----------

